# Helping guests find stuff



## bakerbabe371 (Jul 23, 2020)

I’m new to the Target team, it’s my second day out of training. I’m working in fulfillment mostly doing Ship to Store orders. When I’m walking about, guests stop and ask where certain things are. I HAVE NO CLUE. I obviously say “oh give me just one second and I’ll find that for you” and pull out my MyDevice and check. But I still feel absolutely clueless.
Does anyone have tips on how to memorize locations faster or sound less dumb when you have to look something up?


----------



## NKG (Jul 23, 2020)

I appreciate that you use your device! You can ask over the radio too. I tell new hires to familiarize yourself with the store while on break/lunch/end of shift that way a simple question like "wheres your pet stuff?" Can answered easily.  Then if they want something more complex then you use your device but if you have a phone target app is a life saver. Tells you the aisle number and predicts easier than the zebra.


----------



## Aae19 (Jul 23, 2020)

If you aren't sure you can always get on walkie and ask. The dbo's know where everything is and if we have certain items. 

Fulfilment gets super crazy at our store and alot of the time we are very short staffed that if a flex member is stopped and they are by an endyme (usually electronics) they will hit that and try to help while they wait for the dbo.


----------



## GRC (Jul 23, 2020)

Simply put, it just takes time. The more you work, the more you'll know where things are at.

But even when you know the store well, there will always be some things you don't remember or haven't seen before, and you'll have to look up. Most guests realize that the average employee isn't going to know where every single thing is in the store. Rarely have I had a guest be too bothered by me spending 15 seconds to find out. And if they do seem annoyed by you needing to look it up, you can always add in that you're new to the store, or don't usually work in the area they're asking about. And, if you can't find it on the device, you can ask over the walkie.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 23, 2020)

I used the "I'm new, but will find out for you," for three months. Now I use, I'm not sure, let me check.

If I know or find out exactly where it is, I tell them. If I sort of remember or can't describe it well, I walk them to it.

I'm in SFS, too. 

How many of you walk customers to what they are looking for? I was wondering if we are supposed to do that as a matter of policy. Thoughts?


----------



## Sandmanmansand (Jul 23, 2020)

Anyone else notice the target app kinda sucks for looking up items lately? I just always get “not sold in stores” whenever I look something up now.

And it’s no where near specific enough. I could type in the exact color and size of an item and still get the whole search choices.

Honestly, these people need to grow up and find it themselves. With all we have to do, I can’t stop every few minutes to help a guest who could just as easily look it up themselves.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 23, 2020)

Start shopping at your store. Then you’ll know generally where things are. Aisle numbers take lots of time, but most guests are ok with general area.


----------



## Aae19 (Jul 23, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> How many of you walk customers to what they are looking for? I was wondering if we are supposed to do that as a matter of policy. Thoughts?



I always tell them the aisle location and tell them I don't mind walking over to the area with them if they would like. Leadership team wants us to walk over and show them the item instead of just telling them but understand its not always possible.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 23, 2020)

Looking something up on the zebra is fine (or on your phone via the app, which has better natural search, then put the DPCI/UPC in your device to get the exact location). I've worked for Spot for almost 3 years now and I still look stuff up. Now that I spend most of my time on one side of the store, even though I *think* I know where stuff is, I've been burned by stuff getting moved before so I mostly look stuff up unless it's in my area and I know for sure.

Call out on the walkie if you have to, but don't make a habit of it, as it's annoying to have TMs call out "where is the bread" when it takes about 10 seconds to look something like that up. There are definitely items that move around or you may not know exactly what they're called and those are good candidates for asking for help, but try to find it yourself if you can.

I have a terrible time remembering aisle numbers, so I tend to say "aisle S14-ish" or "s14, give or take a couple aisles", even when I know where the item is.

Also, doing reshop is a great way to learn where stuff is.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sandmanmansand said:


> Honestly, these people need to grow up and find it themselves.


It’s called job security


----------



## Sandmanmansand (Jul 24, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> It’s called job security



I think we all have plenty to do without helping guests with every little thing.

I’m so backed up I can’t complete my tasks in a four hour shift. I don’t know, it’s just frustrating to me to have to take phone calls and questions from people too lazy to help themselves.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 24, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> I used the "I'm new, but will find out for you," for three months. Now I use, I'm not sure, let me check.
> 
> If I know or find out exactly where it is, I tell them. If I sort of remember or can't describe it well, I walk them to it.
> 
> ...



In fulfillment? No, we don't have time for that unless it's just an aisle or two away. Our general policy is be nice, help guests and all, but if it's going to take more than a few seconds call for someone who works in the department. If we really aren't busy, we can be more helpful. Walking a customer halfway across the store because they asked where the light bulbs are while you were in RTW? Yeah, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 24, 2020)

I always gave landmark directions.  Straight down that way, a couple aisles past the light bulbs, then look to your right always worked well.  That way I didn't have to memorize aisle numbers, I just had to know the basic layout.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 24, 2020)

I will say that it would make it a whole lot easier to help guests if they would tell me what type of item they are looking for rather than asking for a brand name. Over and over again I have to ask them, "What is that?" Had this interaction today while in the toothpaste aisle:

Guest: Where's the Stay Dry? (I think that's what he said."

Me: What's that?

Guest: Stay Dry. You know Stay Dry.

Me: I don't know what that is. What's it used for?

Guest: *Looks at me like I'm an idiot and pantomines putting on deoderant* You put it on and it makes it so you don't sweat.

Me: Oh, you mean deoderant? Two aisles that way. If we have it, it'll be with all the other deoderant.

Yeah, I don't know every last item that we carry in the store. Also, just buy some Right Guard or Old Spice, you sweaty fucking jackass.


----------



## jenna (Jul 24, 2020)

I give an aisle number, and point to where the numbers are marked on the aisle.

"Coffee?  Aisle B12.  you are in Aisle C6."  And point to the aisle marker for C6, and say B12 is in Market

Or I say it's in that corner, while pointing in the direction... if they want something like "bikes"

People have repeated their question to me, and I give the exact same answer, and point in the exact same direction.

hint: target is a rectangle.  There are four corners.

: internally rolls eyes at the guest:


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 24, 2020)

We were told to walk guests to the item. I shop my store on a regular basis and feel I know my store well. Target has a habit of moving stuff all the time so I feel more comfortable taking them there. No big deal.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 24, 2020)

There were some people like that, I had to guess.  Sample:

"Stay Dry"

"Do you mean a laundry dryer additive or a rain repellent or something else?"

That usually gave me a halfway decent starting point.  Not always, there are those guests, but usually.

Sometimes if I thought pronunciation may be an issue I'd ask for phonetic spelling.  That was more problematic because no matter how weird the name most people thought it was so obvious I shouldn't have to ask.  Still, it would get them out of my hair with only some grumbling.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 24, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Sometimes if I thought pronunciation may be an issue I'd ask for phonetic spelling. That was more problematic because no matter how weird the name most people thought it was so obvious I shouldn't have to ask.


Had this issue with a guest on the phone about an OTC product.  Turned out he was looking for Benedryl but he was giving me the name of the active ingredient and then spelling it out.  What?  Dude, just use the brand name.

As far as directing guests, I don't usually walk them to the product but will occasionally if they're looking for something really specific, I know we have it, and they're frustrated with not being able to find it.  Mostly, I just tell them "picture frames are in section D, so section C is on the other side of that wall and D is right next to it.  Frames are in aisle 25 or 26 or really close by."

As for learning where things are in your store, as an SFS TM, you're in a really good spot to learn where everything is because picking orders will take you all over the store.  It's just a matter of time and paying attention.  You'll get there.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 24, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Had this issue with a guest on the phone about an OTC product.  Turned out he was looking for Benedryl but he was giving me the name of the active ingredient and then spelling it out.  What?  Dude, just use the brand name.


Um, guilty, though I didn't make the phone call.  I don't want Benadryl because it's a complete ripoff.  I only get the generic.  If the generic's not there, I'll go without because I'm not paying that price.  But if someone searches by "Benadryl" it's likely not going to pick up the generic, so the most accurate search is by active ingredient.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 24, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Um, guilty, though I didn't make the phone call.  I don't want Benadryl because it's a complete ripoff.  I only get the generic.  If the generic's not there, I'll go without because I'm not paying that price.  But if someone searches by "Benadryl" it's likely not going to pick up the generic, so the most accurate search is by active ingredient.


ok fair but I would hope if the employee was confused you would know to say "generic Benadryl"

FWIW the target app will suggest up and up brand medicine if you search brand name


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 24, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> In fulfillment? No, we don't have time for that unless it's just an aisle or two away. Our general policy is be nice, help guests and all, but if it's going to take more than a few seconds call for someone who works in the department. If we really aren't busy, we can be more helpful. Walking a customer halfway across the store because they asked where the light bulbs are while you were in RTW? Yeah, that's not going to happen.



Yes, in fulfillment. I will give the location and general direction if across the store. If ten aisles away, I try to take them there. I also do reshop and zone a little while picking. My numbers are still in the top three among other TMs with way more time at the store. 😂 Waiting for someone to tell me to stop doing what I'm doing. 



Tessa120 said:


> Um, guilty, though I didn't make the phone call.  I don't want Benadryl because it's a complete ripoff.  I only get the generic.  If the generic's not there, I'll go without because I'm not paying that price.  But if someone searches by "Benadryl" it's likely not going to pick up the generic, so the most accurate search is by active ingredient.



Antihistamine.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 24, 2020)

There's lots of antihistamines.  Benadryl does stuff that Claritin and Allegra doesn't do.  Still not paying brand name price for it.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 24, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> I also do reshop and zone a little while picking



Unless you're putting back something that you messed up, which you must do, as fulfillment captain for my store I'd be having words with you about that. I don't care where you rank on the metrics. They can always be better so don't subtract from them to do other teams' shit. We don't know what's going to come at us tomorrow or even an hour from now, so always stay focused on our tasks. Pretend the shit's going to hit the fan 30 seconds from now. It very well might.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 24, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Unless you're putting back something that you messed up, which you must do, as fulfillment captain for my store I'd be having words with you about that. I don't care where you rank on the metrics. They can always be better so don't subtract from them to do other teams' shit. We don't know what's going to come at us tomorrow or even an hour from now, so always stay focused on our tasks. Pretend the shit's going to hit the fan 30 seconds from now. It very well might.



Trust me, I always clean up after myself. It got to the point that others were asked to do the same. If I can do it, why can't they?

When I do reshop as I pick, I just grab obviously out of place items as I pass by. While I'm walking from one location to another, I scan it with mywork. If it's along the way during that batch, I drop it off. If not, it goes to reshop or back with me. Adds only a few seconds. But it would take someone else longer to take it to reshop, then someone else to sort it, then someone else to put it back.

That being said, I am making an effort to stop doing this. It's a hard habit to break. I don't want our store to make guests think they're at Walmart.

Also, if it's something we might INF later, like softlines, masks, or specialty items, it's better if it goes back immediately. I hate walking by the same bathing suit left in grocery for hours! A TM might be INFing it across the store right now!


----------



## happygoth (Jul 24, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> Trust me, I always clean up after myself. It got to the point that others were asked to do the same. If I can do it, why can't they?
> 
> When I do reshop as I pick, I just grab obviously out of place items as I pass by. While I'm walking from one location to another, I scan it with mywork. If it's along the way during that batch, I drop it off. If not, it goes to reshop or back with me. Adds only a few seconds. But it would take someone else longer to take it to reshop, then someone else to sort it, then someone else to put it back.
> 
> ...


As a Style TM, I often put back reshop from other areas instead of bringing it to GS. It doesn't take that long and sometimes it's nice to take a detour while getting push or returning racks to the back room. I also grab Style abandons when I see them.


----------



## bakerbabe371 (Jul 24, 2020)

I just finished my training and it said you’re always supposed to walk customers to the aisle. Most of us in fulfillment just give aisle numbers and point them towards it though


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 25, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Um, guilty, though I didn't make the phone call.  I don't want Benadryl because it's a complete ripoff.  I only get the generic.  If the generic's not there, I'll go without because I'm not paying that price.  But if someone searches by "Benadryl" it's likely not going to pick up the generic, so the most accurate search is by active ingredient.


Ok, I get that.  But this particular caller had a very thick accent and I had a terrible time understanding him.  Since I live in an area with a lot of university students from other countries, accents don't generally get me confused.  I was very relieved when he told me the brand name and I could make some progress in getting his question answered.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 25, 2020)

if they say i saw it on your website i ask them if they can show it to me.  Then when they are there i ask for the dpci which is under the details showmore button.. then type that in and bring them to the shelf


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 25, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> In fulfillment? No, we don't have time for that unless it's just an aisle or two away. Our general policy is be nice, help guests and all, but if it's going to take more than a few seconds call for someone who works in the department. If we really aren't busy, we can be more helpful. Walking a customer halfway across the store because they asked where the light bulbs are while you were in RTW? Yeah, that's not going to happen.



Anything like that i give directions  to the area , and tell the guest someone in that section can help them more specifically.  "Oh mens watches? That's going to be in mens clothes, over yonder, find a team member over there and they can help you more. I only have smart watches  and fitbits"


----------



## happygoth (Jul 25, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> Anything like that i give directions  to the area , and tell the guest someone in that section can help them more specifically.  "Oh mens watches? That's going to be in mens clothes, over yonder, find a team member over there and they can help you more. I only have smart watches  and fitbits"


Men's watches are in the jewelry department at my store.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 25, 2020)

Ours are next to the fitting rooms next to mens dress shoes &slacks. Only thing in accessories  is woman's  shoes and jewelry.


----------



## Shani (Jul 27, 2020)

Our fulfillment team doesn't walk guests to anything. I wouldn't expect them to, especially since they're on a timer and all that. Sometimes they have black shirts on so they don't get stopped all the time, but that seems sporadic.

I don't walk guests to stuff that much myself. I'll tell them where it is, then I'll ask if they want me to take them there. Most of them say no need, unless they were already over there and just didn't manage to spot it.

As for memorizing locations, it just kind of happened on its own for me. When I was new, I was in awe of all the TMs who had stuff memorized and I thought, oh man, I'll never be able to do that! Now I know most of the store from memory, save for a couple of areas I never work or shop in.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 27, 2020)

Most guests at my store don't want to be walked to things, but I will if I'm not certain where something is or if they seem like they need it.


----------

